# Slave TV?



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm trying to determine if you can actually slave a second TV off a Hopper/Joey. I don't need independent viewing on my second, non-HD TV. Today it uses the coax output from a 722 running in single tuner mode, and through the UHF remotes either location can change the channels. Of course that affects both TVs, but that's fine.

It looks to me that if I buy a RF modulator and convert the composite outputs from either a Hopper or Joey to a modulated signal on coax I can accomplish the same exact thing. I'd need a second remote control ($20 I think). I'm also assuming the remote controls operate via UHF and 2 of them can equally control a single Hopper/Joey.

Basically, can anyone verify if this is possible?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. The way you explained it will work.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

It is possible as long as it is a dedicated line running from the receiver location to the other TV. You cannot backfeed a mirror along the same cable the satellite signal comes in on anymore using diplexers - it disrupts the MOCA network.


----------



## Rhyno77 (Mar 19, 2012)

If anyone's curious, I connected one of my Joeys composite outputs to a 2.4 ghz wireless transmitter to mirror to the tv outside and it works great. I was a little worried that I wouldn't be able to like I had done with a vip622 before, and I couldn't find a good answer.
Ryan


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

gtal98 said:


> It is possible as long as it is a dedicated line running from the receiver location to the other TV. You cannot backfeed a mirror along the same cable the satellite signal comes in on anymore using diplexers - it disrupts the MOCA network.


Is there no diplexing possible then? Say an OTA signal, or QAM from a terrestrial cable system? I live halfway between Baltimore and DC. Although I am considered to be in the DC DMA, I can pick up Baltimore OTA slightly better with my roof antenna and the tuner on my 622. From what I read, there is no OTA tuner currently available for the Hopper. I have several ATSC tuners (including one HD), but don't want to have to run additional cables.

I also have FiOS, and would like to at least distribute content from that DVR over coax as well.

FiOS is actually my main TV provider. I only maintain Welcome pack programming with Dish for EHD access and recording more than 2 programs at once. Is there a minimum level of Dish service I need for a Hopper/joey?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> Is there no diplexing possible then? Say an OTA signal, or QAM from a terrestrial cable system?


DISH uses a portion of the OTA band for MoCA to talk between Hoppers and Joeys. Diplexing an OTA signal is not supported as it would interfere with the MoCA feed.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

James Long said:


> Yes. The way you explained it will work.


I'm doing it with this setup. IMO the PQ of the auxiliary out of the hopper is much better than the 612.


----------

